# Raccourci gestion de la double sim



## Cwement (24 Septembre 2019)

Bonjour,

Est ce que vous savez s’il est possible d’avoir un raccourci qui désactive ma carte SIM « pro » (j’ai mon forfait perso sur la eSIM et mon forfait pro sur la SIM physique) ?
Le but ultime avec iOS 13.1 serait d’automatiquement désactiver la carte SIM "pro" le vendredi soir et de la réactiver le lundi matin par exemple.
J’ai cherché dans raccourci mais je n’ai pas trouvé. Je suis preneur si vous avez une idée. 

Merci 

Clément.


----------



## Michael003 (24 Septembre 2019)

Je sais qu'il est possible de désactiver les données cellulaires avec un raccourci, mais basculer de carte sim...


----------



## xavax (3 Octobre 2020)

Michael003 a dit:


> Je sais qu'il est possible de désactiver les données cellulaires avec un raccourci, mais basculer de carte sim...


Pas trouvé non plus. Pourtant ça serait bien pratique


----------



## Bbkim (6 Décembre 2021)

Michael003 a dit:


> Je sais qu'il est possible de désactiver les données cellulaires avec un raccourci, mais basculer de carte sim...


Bonjour, si vous connaissez la manip avec raccourcis, je suis preneur!


----------



## casul (6 Avril 2022)

Bonjour, compte tenu de toutes les possibilités et raccourcis existant dont je ne jugerais pas de la pertinence pour certains car chacun a ses besoins, je trouve quand même étrange de ne pas avoir celui-ci


----------



## Vincius (13 Septembre 2022)

Et j’ai toujours pas trouvé sur iOS 16 (dans les options ou par un raccourci). Si quelqu’un trouve ou arrive à convaincre Apple !


----------



## LaJague (14 Septembre 2022)

Tjrs pas , on peut désactiver les données cellulaires par raccourcis, mais sur les 2 cartes en même temps ! On peut pas choisir


----------

